

Review My App: Fluttr - excid3

http://fluttr.heroku.com<p>Fluttr lets you easily keep track of todo items. All you have to do is remember what url you choose. Keep it secret or share to have a collaborative todo list.<p>I'm learning Rails and Javascript so this has been my first good experiment. Took me just a couple of hours to put this together and I'd love to hear what you think!
======
revorad
Very cool for a couple of hours effort.

However, (oh I hate to say this) there are a bazillion todo apps out there.
Every programmer must have made one.

I know you made this for learning. So, what I'd suggest is you take the same
code and turn it into something more fun. Have a look at
<http://www.thathigh.com/>. Technically, it's similar to your site, but it's a
very viral social app, which people love.

Good luck with your experiments!

~~~
oliverkrystal
That's a statusnet site, which is in a manner similar to this. However,
statusnet is more of an opensource twitter clone which doesn't seem to be
intended to be a to-do list.

This on the other hand is a to-do list. Yes its pretty simple, but sometimes
simplicity is elegance.

------
djkn0x
Impressive for such a short amount of time. I really like the simplicity (no
signup / sign in) and that it is so easy to collaborate. If you want to expand
further you should check out some of the functionality used in WorkFlowy (e.g.
complete, reorder).

~~~
excid3
Thanks, definitely would be a good way for me to continue developing the app
and learn more rails.

------
gus_massa
I like it. But I think that an "undo/unerase" button would be useful.

~~~
excid3
Definitely a good idea, I'll be adding a checkbox that will strike out the
items so you can essentially "undo" them as well as permanently delete them as
you like.

------
excid3
clickable: <http://fluttr.heroku.com>

------
agdurrette
I love it, its so simplistic :D

